# Horse Pass??



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

So a couple of my friends and I are thinking on going onto a trail this Monday. I have a flier that says you have to have a horse pass. I was reading up on it on the internet and it kept saying 16 years and older has to carry one. I turn 16 next month and my friends are already 16. Does that mean I can't go?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your asking a general question about a specific trail on an international websight. You need to look at the rules of that particular trail.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

i read the website and that is all it said. It is a Minnesota trail. Not a specific trail. We are still looking into which one. Thinking most of the St. Croix State Park. But I found nothing of that. I even googled in general. I got a pamflit and its url is mndnr.gov/horseback_riding all it said about age was 16 yrs and older must carry one. I am not 16 yet so would that mean I can't go or do I not need one?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

jewelerin74 said:


> i read the website and that is all it said. It is a Minnesota trail. Not a specific trail. We are still looking into which one. Thinking most of the St. Croix State Park. But I found nothing of that. I even googled in general. I got a pamflit and its url is mndnr.gov/horseback_riding all it said about age was *16 yrs and older must carry one*. I am not 16 yet so would that mean I can't go or do I not need one?


I'm going on hunch here, because I've never heard of a horse pass, but it kind of sounds like anyone who is the age of sixteen and up must carry one. It kind of sounds like the adult and child ticket thing to me. You know, like at the airport, kids under 12 don't have to take their shoes off at security?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

From the URL you posted it sounds like anyone 16 or older riding a horse on DNR land (Dept of Natural Resources) needs to have a pass. If you're under 16, you don't need one. It didn't say it there, but I'm guessing you might have to be accompanied by an adult (who would need the pass unless s/he isn't riding).

Also - pamphlet.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

